# Sandy Claus



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)

He took us a few weeks to complete but well worth it.

Added the snake










The mayor!



















An elected official


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful work . Perfect scale .


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Total cool!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Everyone loves Jack


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a wonderful looking Santa Jack.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:IronLou, this prop is fantastic!  (I am a huge NBC fan, always was, always will be) Is this for a Christmas display? I just love marrying Christmas with Halloween....gift giving with spooky undertones.....yay!
(and because I always want more....are there any skeleton reindeer in the works??? Uhmm...life size of course...)


----------



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:IronLou, this prop is fantastic!  (I am a huge NBC fan, always was, always will be) Is this for a Christmas display? I just love marrying Christmas with Halloween....gift giving with spooky undertones.....yay!
> (and because I always want more....are there any skeleton reindeer in the works??? Uhmm...life size of course...)


Thanks for all the replies. Pumpkin, this is for christmas. There is a neighborhood competition for best house, winner has their neighborhood dues paid for. We live in a cul-de-sac so I have a small yard in addition to the front yard. I took my creepy fence, threw christmas lights on it, strung lights onto some tombstones and have a sign coming in that days Halloween town...we are building the major! He should be done this week and he's going to be cooler than jack...the front yard will be christmas town thus the reason jack is on front porch. We hope to add more props next year, possibly the reindeer. I'll post a pic of the mayor when he's done.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay you! I love the Mayor! I cannot wait to see the finished prop. You should definitely win for thinking outside the box! Fingers crossed for you guys.....


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks Great!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job!!!! well done.


----------



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)

Added another pic! He's 18' long lol


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

This is awesome. I absolutely love this too. It is a perfect theme to tie the two holidays together and and almost endless opportunity to keep making and adding to it each year. Have you heard any feedback from your neighbors yet?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow! what a great job on those! more shots when finished please and good luck


----------



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks again to all! I should have some more pics up soon. The mayor is almost done. He has taken long because of the amount of detail he has. 

How this started: At halloween, our house was the talk of the neighborhood. People were driving to the house just to look at it, take pictures and compliment us. We got challenged at christmas time to see who could decorate better. So far from what Ive seen, its nothing we cant beat. The 2 time winner just syncs his lights to music, yawn. Our only worry is people who have not seen Nightmare before christmas and not getting the decorations. 

More pics to follow.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Jack looks great and that snake is awesome! Very good work!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love, love, LOVE the snake! Put a Christmas tree snaking down his throat and I can hear Tim Burton calling "CUT"!!! So very cool, this is awesome!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Cool props! I see the snake swallowed a couple presents, nice touch. What is your snake made of?


----------



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)

The Mayor makes his first appearance! I'll take a pic today during the day but we were excited to finally be done with him. He is to scale along side Jack. 3'4" with an additional 3' of hat.

Copchick: the snake is made of 2 dryer vent tubes and vinyl. His eyes are eyes from a package of eyes from Halloween that I cut in half. Enjoy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your work is totally amazing! Great way to tie Halloween passion in with Christmas!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

ironlou said:


> The Mayor makes his first appearance! I'll take a pic today during the day but we were excited to finally be done with him. He is to scale along side Jack. 3'4" with an additional 3' of hat.


:jol:I LOVE him! Wow Ironlou, you are amazingly creative! I would love, love, love to see you post a tutorial on how to make Jack...my goal is to make a Jack for next year's Christmas display at my house...and a full size bone reindeer.......They would have to go on my second story roof so I will need to make them weather proof, so they could be out in the rain or snow (hopefully) if we get any during December.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love this display, and the props are spot-on accurate. You just can't go wrong with Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)

Day time shots










He can't make decisions by himself


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great work! I hope you win!!!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

If they don't win someone is playing favs! these are awsome. Dose the mayor's head move from one side to the other on it own?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG you beat us to it. We are working on this as we speak, but planning to do it as 2D wood sheets. After seeing yours I want THAT lol!!


----------



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the great comments everyone! His head does not turn by itself, we just turn his head each day. The judging it this Monday so we will see. I've checked out other houses and its the traditional decorations; Santa, baby Jesus, snowman, sleigh and single reindeer etc...no props like ours. Our only fear is that the judges go not know the characters. I'll let you all know.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Amazing work!!! Good luck in the contest!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Okay...I am just going to ask....Did you win? Did you win? Did you win?

(and can I say for the record....if you didn't...then nothing is right with the world......you should win, you should win, you should win.....)


----------



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)

Judging starts in 5 min. My girlfriend said that there has been a lot of cars driving by already. I'll post a pic of the whole house at night. I'll be shocked if we don't win, all the other houses look the same.


----------



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)

Victory!!










Pics of the whole house to follow!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

That is so completely awesome! Congrats for the win! Can't wait to see the pics of the house!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wonderful News! now if only we can have the same contest for Halloween decorating


----------



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)

[


----------



## ironlou (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:IronLou that is SO wonderful! You deserved to win! I am so happy for you and am so glad that your creative talent has been rewarded. First place is always best, don't let anyone tell you any different!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations and well deserved, iron!


----------

